# Gopro video cameras?



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone here has one and what they think of it. I believe the first model is waterproof to a degree as is the newer version used in this video. Would be nice to carry something that can put up with water and mud etc without worrying about it getting damadged. Getting down and dirty with my kids is fun. 

If no input enjoy the vid of this 11yr old Golden anyway. Taken with a Gopro hero2, quality and image stabilization looks pretty good. Thoughts?

[vimeo]45046391[/vimeo]


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We have one,not sure of the model number. I found exactly one on the shelf at a Costco and bought it on the spur of the moment as a gift for my camera fanatic hubby. He uses it to film his motor scooter rides and bike rides. I need to find out if it's waterproof. If it is--definitely checking it out with Toby! I'm not sure if ours is HD either--will find out.

The footage my hubby took with it was pretty decent! 

I read somewhere about a cyclist with one of these on his bike (or helmet), in a group ride in a bike lane and a car came over the line and hit one of the group, then kept on driving. The police were able to take the camera footage and arrest the car driver.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been looking at one for the last 6 months. 

I want the outdoor version, for it's waterproofness. But I don't plan to mount it.

A facebook friend has one mounted on his bike, to catch pictures of Cloverton the Deaf Dog in his bike cart as they ride. And he has some great video.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I need to find out if it's waterproof. If it is--definitely checking it out with Toby! I'm not sure if ours is HD either--will find out.


Look forward to a splish splash video with The Tobynator.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Look forward to a splish splash video with The Tobynator.


I asked, he said he needs some sort of attachment and it will be waterproof. Toby may get to go swimming soon so hopefully he will figure it out. I have a Nikon waterproof camera I'm itching to try out with the Tobynator as the subject!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BajaOklahoma said:


> A facebook friend has one mounted on his bike, to catch pictures of Cloverton the Deaf Dog in his bike cart as they ride. And he has some great video.


I would love to see the vids if you wish to post, or PM me the links? I'm not on facebook though if facebook vids..




Dallas Gold said:


> I asked, he said he needs some sort of attachment and it will be waterproof. Toby may get to go swimming soon so hopefully he will figure it out. I have a Nikon waterproof camera I'm itching to try out with the Tobynator as the subject!


Do you have the AW100 or the S30?

Nikon Coolpix AW100 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

Nikon Coolpix S30 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Go to youtube.com and search for Cloverton the Deaf Dog. 
His video on the 2011 MS Bike Ride is pretty good for the stablization. 
And Clovey is just plain cute.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you  I enjoyed the videos, watched the MS, red rocks and bike trailer review. Cloverton sure gets around!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> I would love to see the vids if you wish to post, or PM me the links? I'm not on facebook though if facebook vids..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the AW100--been reading the reviews after I bought it and quite a few of them have been flooding....not too happy to read about that and it's too late to take it back.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Steve, we took Toby to a swim event today and I got to use the Nikon water camera for the first time. Hubby elected to bring an old Olympus with waterproof housing on it--old and clunky. 
Here are small versions of the photos with the Nikon water camera:
















This image was a zoom image.

this one was taken with the zoom out fully (blurrier)









another at a zoom:













































The Olympus camera, behind a housing, just doesn't cut it anymore--notice all the water splotches!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a diver,
I have an olympus P&S with underwater housing that I use for U/W pics when scuba diving or at the beach.
I have a dive buddy who has the Go-pro with HOUSING & flat lens port (less distortion) rated to 200ft. 
It was under $200 US. complete.
It is pretty impressive. We took it to Tulum, Mexico & dived the Cenotes last February. 
I used to shoot video, but not anymore. I found I spent too many hours editing.
I just shoot digital stills now.

Mike D


----------

